# Yamaha GP 292



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

My dad has an old Yam gp292 and it could use a carb rebuild. Does anyone know of somewhere in the area that he could buy the kit, new carb, rebuilt, whatever. After reading a few things on the net, I wouldn't mind getting ahold of it.:evilsmile
Thanks


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

You can order parts on the web , one company that been around for years is Dennis Kirt. There is also a company in Farmington, Mi. called Recreational Leisure, (248-477-0212), they just moved so call for new location.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

look here you will find what you need www snowmobile forum you know the rest


----------

